# Platte City, Missouri - March 21, 2020



## BillinMo (Jan 18, 2020)

Saturday, March 21, 2020 - We'll have the 18th annual Northwest Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show.  I've been a regular since the show began in 2003 in St. Joe.  I'll be there with a table of insulators and an educational display, too.  

Official Show info: 
The 2020 NW Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show will be held at the Platte County Fairgrounds, 15730 Fairgrounds Rd., Platte City, MO 64079. In between Kansas City & St. Joseph and just off of I-29. The same weekend as another long standing antique show, which allows both shows to have more attendees. We are limited to 85 dealer tables, so reserve your table(s) early. There will be a food vendor on-site for your convenience. Set up time will be 7:00 AM to 9:00 AM, then open to the public from 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM. Sales tables are $35 for the first table and $30 for each additional table, with admission being FREE. This show is heavily advertised in our region and has built up a great following, so we have a lot of foot traffic and walk-ins. Contact DARRYL WAGNER at (816) 719-0801 or nwmoshow@dwagnerkc.com for information and/or show packet.


----------

